# Campground Information



## buck0412 (Jul 26, 2007)

Hello all. I'm new to the site and in need of assistance. I am nonny's son Corey, and Grunt0311's brother. My wife and I are planning a baseball trip out east in a couple weeks. Don't be alarmed, there have been many months of planning, we're not just starting!

We will be going from Grand Rapids, MI to Detroit, Cleveland, Boston, New York City, Washington DC, Pittsburgh, Cincinnati, and back home. We will be camping in Cleveland, Boston, maybe New York if anyone can tell us a good place, Pittsburgh, and Cincinnati.

The help I'm looking for is in the way of campgrounds. We will be tent camping, and mostly just use the site as a place to lay our heads. As such, we are looking for affordable, basic campgrounds. Can anyone help?

Thanks in advance to anyone that could advise.

Corey


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Can't help you with the info you wanted, but just wanted to say, Hi, and welcome.

Hope you have a good trip.

Mark


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I am not sure if this helps at all, but if you check out http://www.koa.com it may be what you are looking for. They usually are clean, inexpensive, and plentiful no matter where you head off to. They are not top of the line but it may be a start for what you are looking for. Good luck & have fun!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

That would make Nonny Grunts mother. I did not know that.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Sorry, campmg, I thought everyone knew. Welcome, buck0412! I'm confident you'll get the information you need here! Of course, MI Outbackers, you should know that this East Coast trip is the reason Corey and Amber aren't joining us for the Rally.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Where's all our East Coasters? Must be camping! I told Corey he'd get all kinds of responses and quickly so I'm bumping this up so y'all can see it in the morning!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Check out Woodalls. I think they have the info you're looking for.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Woodalls is a very good tip (actually, I tried to give that one to him but couldn't for the life of me remember the name







). I think he's really looking for first hand experience about areas to avoid, as well as favorable areas. They can't have the Outback because we'll be at the Rally so they're "roughing it" in a tent in unknown locales. I'm still hoping some of our East Coast friends will chime in with other helpful tips. I know everyone didn't start out with a travel trailer.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

This is a good site to find parks state by state. Follow the tabs on the left side.

http://www.gocampingamerica.com/default.aspx

Bob


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

This is an excellent site:

http://www.epgsoft.com/CampgroundMap/index.html

And WELCOME!


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Here is a link to the Newburgh KOA, friends of ours go there often and really enjoy it. It is about 1 &1/2 hrs. from NYC, but seems to have an excursion bus to the city

Newburgh KOA or

NJ State Park it also is about 1-1 &1/2 hrs. from NYC

Welcome buck0412

also look in NJ, Bergen county is close to NY too. I'm not sure how close you want to be.

hope this helps a bit


----------



## dparr (Jul 5, 2007)

This is a good resource for finding campgrounds, plus others post their reviews and you can also leave your opinions once you stay. I know it kept me away from some campgrounds in my last trip that would have been very dissapointing.

http://www.rvparkreviews.com/


----------



## buck0412 (Jul 26, 2007)

Yeah, I looked at the Newburgh KOA and almost booked it. Through all my research, I somehow wrote down that it was only 26 minutes away from the Bronx. You are correct in that it is closer to an hour and a half. I'm unable to find any camping, so I guess we'll stay at the Super 8 in Hackensack, NJ for $70 a night. That's about 15 minutes away, and about $150 less per night than anything around the Bronx! Thanks for the help though.

Corey



3athlete said:


> Here is a link to the Newburgh KOA, friends of ours go there often and really enjoy it. It is about 1 &1/2 hrs. from NYC, but seems to have an excursion bus to the city
> 
> Newburgh KOA or
> 
> ...


----------

